# XML als Inhalt eines DropDown



## KillerPinockel (23. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar neu hier und habe direkt eine Frage.

Ich habe hier eine recht große XML liegen (rund 5 MB). Nun möchte ich gern bestimmte Pfadeals Inhalt eine DropDown-Feldes haben.

Vorstellungsweise:

Klick auf Feld > internes auslesen der XML Datei > abgehen des Pfades > anzeigen des Inhalt

Da ich leider noch keine Erfahrung habe mit der Kombination aus Java / XML hoffe ich das mir hier geholfen werden kann.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Nov 2010)

du könntest dir über xjc aus einer passenden dtd oder xsd die notwendigen klassen generieren lassen und via JAXBContext das ganze einlesen.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## KillerPinockel (6. Dez 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt mit "trang" ein passendes Schema zu meiner XML Datei erstellt.

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass es sich bei dem Projekt um eine Web Applikation handelt.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2010)

Mach doch einfach ein XPath Query auf das XML Dokument.


----------



## KillerPinockel (7. Dez 2010)

Mein Java Code für das DropDown sieht so aus:


```
h:outputText value="Berufswunsch:"/>
<h:selectOneMenu id="berufswunsch" value="#{schuelerHandler.schueler.berufswunsch}"/>
```

dort sollen nun bestimmte Knoten aus einer XML Datei auftauchen.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Dez 2010)

Das ist nur leider kein Java Code...


----------



## KillerPinockel (9. Dez 2010)

Das Dropdown Feld sollte von PrimeFaces sein.


----------

